# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Soirée Puzzle jump [Mercredi 26 Juin - 21h]

## Maderone

Hello !

Alors voilà, comme j'adore les puzzle et que je suis plutôt doué  :B): (quand je me concentre), et que j'adore les faire avec des gens, ou les faire découvrir je me suis dit "et pourquoi pas faire une ou plusieurs soirées découverte !"

Que ça soit avec de tout jeune noob sur le jeu ou avec les vieux qui veulent compléter ceux qu'ils n'ont pas ! Tout le monde est le bien venu. 
Pour l'instant j'aimerais savoir si l'idée de se réunir un soir pour aller basher du coffre à coup de saut, séduit. Les gens à ce moment là n'ont pas forcément envie de jumper (donjon, farm orr, rvr, spvp, explo...).Si y'a assez de monde je réfléchirai à une date, une heure, un parcours de puzzle pour éviter des tp dans tous les sens. 

Y'a juste une chose que j'aimerais éviter, ce sont les rageux. Alors bon, je sais que c'est parfois frustrant de rater en chaine un puzzle, cependant, si c'est pour se retrouver avec un mumble/chat rempli de gens blasé, énervé etc... Je vois pas l'intérêt. Donc voilà, si toi canard t'es un gros rageux du jump, tu as deux choix : soit tu ne viens pas  ::P:  soit tu te maitrise.

Voilà, dites moi ce que vous en pensez.

----------


## Odrhann

Moi je suis pas rageux. /mauvaise foi

----------


## Guitou

Moi je suis pas rageux, par contre de mauvaise foi ça arrive et J'ADOOOORE râler. :D
D'ailleurs en puzzle jump on pourrait tenter ceux des zones RvR si on est en groupe (et qu'on arrive à passer les queues) ? J'ai essayé hier mais c'était campé par des ennemis qui avaient même posé un mortier.

----------


## Vaaahn

Dès que je peux jouer (et ça devrais plus trop tarder ... j'espère) je suis all good! :;): 
Et j'ai une technique infaillible pour m'empêcher de gêner quand je rale : le push to talk! De toute façon écrire est pas assez défoulant pour moi ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Sinon, avant chaque soirée, je préconise une minute de silence en l'honneur de feu Dagashi, Grand Maïtre Canard des Puzzles  ::cry::  que sont étoile brille à tout jamais au firmament!

----------


## Myron

Excellente idée. C'est encore plus drôle avec mumble je pense. Et c'est toujours sympa d'avoir des gens pour la résurrection parfois.  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ca m'intéresse, je fais que du 3W donc j'en ai fait aucun à part celui à l'arche du lion qu'on avait fait à 50 un soir de reset.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Y'a juste une chose que j'aimerais éviter, ce sont les rageux. Alors bon, je sais que c'est parfois frustrant de rater en chaine un puzzle, cependant, si c'est pour se retrouver avec un mumble/chat rempli de gens blasé, énervé etc... Je vois pas l'intérêt. Donc voilà, si toi canard t'es un gros rageux du jump, tu as deux choix : soit tu ne viens pas  soit tu te maitrise.


On peut rager pour rigoler ? Si oui, j'en suis !

----------


## PurpleSkunk

On a le droit de dire "putain", quand même ?

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, mais t'es limité à 3 toute les demies heures. Et crois pas pouvoir en faire plus, j'aurais une liste avec tous vos pseudo, et je mettrai une petite croix à chaque fois.

Ceux qui n'auront pas ragé auront le droit de garder le trésor à la fin, les autres sont dans l'obligation de me filer les loots.

----------


## kierian

Ahhh les puzzles, avec un Norn large comme porte, je vis souvent de grands moments de solitude après la trois millième chute d'un saut fait à l'aveugle, du coup, si vous en faites un groupé, j'en serais, ce sera beaucoup plus sympa qu'en solo.

----------


## Shurin

Très, très intéressé si on fait les griffons ou celui de CBE.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais, mais t'es limité à 3 toute les demies heures. Et crois pas pouvoir en faire plus, j'aurais une liste avec tous vos pseudo, et je mettrai une petite croix à chaque fois.
> 
> Ceux qui n'auront pas ragé auront le droit de garder le trésor à la fin, les autres sont dans l'obligation de me filer les loots.


Vu les loots moisis ça me va. Je fais ça pour le fun  ::P: 

Par contre je me lasse vite de ce genre de conneries. Du coup je tiendrais pas une soirée, et je m'éclipserai probablement avant la fin  ::P: 

(du coup, mon quota de "putain" peut être augmenté, svp ?)

----------


## Anita Spade

Ah oui, j'apprécie l'initiative, l'idée me plait en temps que grand consommateur de jumping puzzles (même si étrangement j'y arrive bien mieux avec ma petite norn qu'avec mon imposant charr, les coussinets qui glissent sans doute...).

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah Sylverst a lancé l'initiative en lousdé ! Donc un event de 4 puzzle à 17h, c'est à dire tout de suite !

----------


## kierian

> Bon bah Sylverst a lancé l'initiative en lousdé ! Donc un event de 4 puzzle à 17h, c'est à dire tout de suite !


Testé et approuvé par un gros Norn.
Merci à tous, c'était cool, bien plus qu'à faire en solo, sans compter que j'ai pu faire profiter tout le monde de mon extrême habilité aux jumping !

_et j'ai enfin réglé mon micro pour l'occasion, ya pas à dire, c'est quand même vachement mieux de ne pas avoir à taper..._

----------


## Maderone

Bon voilà, premier event puzzle organisé un peu sur le fil. On a pu mobiliser environ 10 personnes et on a fait les puzzle de l'arche du lion, gendarran et sylvari (pas ceux de l'arbre). C'était bien sympa quoi qu'un peu bordélique pour se retrouver. Faudrait vraiment  que les devs mettent en place un système de raid ou autre. 
Bon je déplore un peu le manque d'organisation, hein Sylverst !  ::P: 

Faudra relancer ça !

----------


## olih

protip: ne faite pas de norn ni de charr pour les puzzle.

----------


## Aog

Etant atteint de puzzledesautite aiguë, je veux en être, d'autant que j'en ai encore plein à découvrir !

D'ailleurs, là, je vais me coucher satisfait après avoir découvert et fini celui des griffons.

Je l'adooooooooooore !  ::wub::  Il me console un peu de la perte de mon cher clocher du roi dément...  :Emo: 

Du coup, je veux absolument le refaire à plusieurs histoire que l'on se fasse sauter la gueule les uns les autres, ça doit être tellement plus fun !  :Bave:  

Spoiler Alert! 


(et puis ça ajoutera un peu de difficulté car il en manque...  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Guitou

Bon ce week-end j'étais pas là, vous organisez ça à l'arrache directement sur le /g ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Bon ce week-end j'étais pas là, vous organisez ça à l'arrache directement sur le /g ?


Certains event sont maintenant organisé de manière spontanée.
Pour tout le reste, il y a le thread dédié.

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux organiser ça à l'arrache oui mais c'est un peu brouillon, y'a peu de gens (même si en spammant le chan de guilde Silverst a réussi à réunir 10 personnes), mais oui, c'est tout à fait possible. J'ai essayé de le faire hier d'ailleurs, ça a fail :D, peut être parce que tout le monde avait déjà prévu quelque chose pour la soirée. 

Je comptais essayer de faire quelque chose de plus organisé à l'avance. Histoire que les gens se disent "ah tiens mardi y'a des puzzles qui se préparent là et là, je ne les ai pas, je vais venir". Par exemple avec ce qu'a fait Silverst on avait prévu une série de puzzle mais on ne s'y est pas tenu. Ça a peut être fait chier des gens, il m'a pas semblé mais bon. 

Sinon en regardant la map des puzzle, on peut découper le monde en 4 parties à peu près : la zone charr, les zones humaines/légumes/nains, la zone du centre (arche, lornar, falaise, zone norn), et la zone du sud (Orr, marais, mont, canopée).
Ce que je propose c'est de se fixer une soirée, tranquille, pour enchainer les puzzles d'une de ces zones. Ce qui permettra à ceux n'ayant pas les tp de venir à pied, mais également à ceux n'ayant pas le niveau de la zone de se faire protéger par ses petits copains. Dans la mesure du possible, je vois mal le groupe attendre un lvl 2 dans une zone d'Orr.  Et faudrait essayer de prévoir plusieurs mesmer pour Kierian  ::ninja:: . 

Pour toi Aog, je comptais faire des sessions un peu plus hardcore pour les joueurs aimant les puzzle ! Bien que Pure essaye de faire aussi des events avec des puzzle (et ces putains de déguisements  ::ninja:: ) je crois qu'il voulait aussi faire des trucs contre la montre. Donc à voir s'il lance quelque chose.

----------


## Guitou

Une 5e zone RvR où bénéficier d'un groupe est intéressant.  :;):

----------


## kierian

> (...) Et faudrait essayer de prévoir plusieurs mesmer pour Kierian .


Appelez-moi Rex !  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Une 5e zone RvR où bénéficier d'un groupe est intéressant.


 Exact mais y'a plusieurs inconvénients à ça. 
D'une les 3 puzzle des territoires frontaliers sont tous identiques, donc refaire trois fois le même puzzle, moi même, ça m'emballe pas plus que ça. 
De deux le puzzle jump de CBE (qui est de loin le meilleur) est sur CBE... C'est impossible qu'on y rentre tous en journée je pense, ou en même temps. Et si on fait ça la nuit, bah laissez tomber, vous aurez une marée de désolation/noirflot pour vous camper à chaque étape du puzzle. Et croyez moi, ils ne se lassent jamais. Attendre 45 minutes sans bouger pour vous coller une flèche qui vous fera rater votre saut, ça ne les dérange pas du tout...




> Appelez-moi Rex !


Haha ! Bien joué Rex !

----------


## Vaaahn

> D'une les 3 puzzle des territoires frontaliers ... le puzzle jump de CBE


Ouais mais ces puzzles ils lootent de l'arme de siège  :Bave: 
Et au passage, tu crois qu'ils faisaient comment les Déso d'il y a 1-2 mois pour les faire  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Bah dans ce cas, que ça vous empêche pas d'organiser... Mais je trouve ça compliqué.

----------


## Guitou

Compliqué oui.
Est-ce que si on s'inscrit tous ensemble (au même moment) sur une map RvR, on y accédera pratiquement en même temps ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Compliqué oui.
> Est-ce que si on s'inscrit tous ensemble (au même moment) sur une map RvR, on y accédera pratiquement en même temps ?


Avec un tome de commandeur, oui  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Avec un tome de commandeur, oui


/ban

----------


## Aog

> Pour toi Aog, je comptais faire des sessions un peu plus hardcore pour les joueurs aimant 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> _le sexe brutal avec des blocs de pierre !_


Mais... mais... je suis un canard commeuh les autres, faut pas avoir peur, je veux surtout puzzler en cœur avec mes amis les Coinz !  ::happy2::

----------


## Maderone

Bon je pense que j'ai laissé assez de temps pour que l'idée arrive au plus de gens possible. 
Je vais donc commencer en proposant une soirée ! Pour l'instant j'hésite entre la faire jeudi ou samedi (pour ne pas marcher sur ce qui pourrait être prévu avant le reset). Donc dites moi qui aimerait bien participer et dont tel ou tel jour n'arrange pas. 

Je compte lancer la soirée pour une dizaine de puzzle maximum qui se trouvent dans la zone charr. Je dis maximum, parce que je doute que nous irons au bout vu la grandeur des maps. Vu que l'event est pour tous, on pourrait voir de nouveau joueur et j'aurais aimé qu'on puisse rejoindre à pied les puzzle tous ensemble dans la mesure du possible, surtout que l'on a pas forcément tous les tp. 

Voici la liste : 
Plaines d'Ashford : Etendue de Flablegriffe, lvl 1-15.
Plateau de Diessa : Saut de Grendich, La brèche du mur, Plateau pourpre, lvl 15-25.
Champs de ruine : Mine stigmatisé, lvl 30-40.
Les steppes de la strie flamboyante : Folie de Delirius, Falaise de Behem, lvl 40-50.
Marais de fer : Grotte du Crystal du chaos, lvl 50-60.
Montée de Flambecoeur : Laboratoire de Vex, la carrière du cochon de fer. 

Le départ se fera a la citadelle noire. On choisira vu nos effectifs/horaires par où commencer. Ce que j'aimerais bien faire surtout c'est le laboratoire de Vex qui s'apparente plus à un mini donjon très sympa. 
Voilà, Z'en pensez quoi?

----------


## Narquois

Banco! et merci d'avance pour l'organisation!  :;): 

Par contre jeudi, il me semble qu'il y a la soirée Christophe Colomb pour les noobs du WvWvW (comme moi  :^_^: ).

Qui a dit que les canards ne savaient pas sauter?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah changement de programme, y'a des gens chez moi samedi, donc à moins que vous voulez subir les chants/rires d'une dizaine de personne défoncé au beaujolais, soit on fait jeudi, soit on report ça à dimanche. En ce qui concerne le trucs de Christophe colomb, il m'a pas semblé avoir vu un event jeudi, si quelqu'un peut confirmer?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Moi je suis partant pour jeudi soir... samedi je serai pas la.

----------


## Aog

> Voici la liste : 
> Plaines d'Ashford : Etendue de Flablegriffe, lvl 1-15.
> Plateau de Diessa : Saut de Grendich, La brèche du mur, Plateau pourpre, lvl 15-25.
> Champs de ruine : Mine stigmatisé, lvl 30-40.
> Les steppes de la strie flamboyante : Folie de Delirius, Falaise de Behem, lvl 40-50.
> Marais de fer : Grotte du Crystal du chaos, lvl 50-60.
> Montée de Flambecoeur : Laboratoire de Vex, la carrière du cochon de fer.


Ce programme m'intéresse grave !

Je suis chaud pour demain jeudi mais en fonction du boulot je ne serais peut-être pas disponible avant 20h.

Avec de la chance je pourrais peut-être être présent vers 17h-17h30 mais ça dépendra de ce qui me tombe dessus (aïe !)... ou pas.

*promet de tâcher de s'enfuir de son bureau en courant*  :tired:   ::O:   ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

Ce week-end il y a l'event du rivage perdu. J'dis ça, j'dis rien.  ::siffle:: 

Si c'est ce soir (17h ou 20h) et que j'arrive à terminer ma quête perso (enfin une partie parce que vers la fin ça dure et c'est dur) je viendrais squatter.  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Ouais allez, ça s'oriente sur ce soir en effet.

----------


## olih

Ce soir, sortie de l'extension ?  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maderone

Du patch, Mister ! Du patch ! et seulement ça ! Après je sais pas quand il se fera...
Mais ptain, y'a tout pour me faire chier là

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Donc finalement c'est à quelle heure? ça pue encore le truc qui va se faire à l'arrache et que je vais manquer.  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Bah ça à plus l'air de se faire vers 20h. Mais dites hein si ça convient pas à d'autres personnes, on peut essayer de s'arranger (en échanges de quelques faveurs)

----------


## Guitou

Disons 20h pour être sûr que tout le monde soit là (à commencer par Maderone  ::P: ).

----------


## Maderone

Soirée puzzle qui commence, NOW

----------


## Mr Slurp

On se marre bien  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

Venez me débourber !!!

----------


## Mr Slurp

Epic fail en série


---------- Post added at 22h09 ---------- Previous post was at 22h03 ----------

En tout cas ça permet d'explorer de jolis endroits.

----------


## kierian

Pas pu en être (à regrets), du coup, j'espère que vous avez trouvé un champion de la loose pour me remplacer !  ::trollface:: 
_(je vois pas de Norn sur les photos, mais y a du Charr, c'est pas mal aussi les Charrs...)_

----------


## Maximelene

> Pas pu en être (à regrets), du coup, j'espère que vous avez trouvé un champion de la loose pour me remplacer !


Oui, on en a quelques-uns  ::trollface::

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon sang, à voir ces screens, j'aurais volontiers été des vôtres si mes horaires de boulot n'avaient pas coïncidé avec l'événement. ::|:  Enfin, j'espère que cela aura suffisamment de succès pour une deuxième session ultérieurement, un jour ou je serais dispo.

----------


## Colink

Ah, premier passage sur le mumble, c'était vraiment sympa, à refaire ce genre d'events! (c'était moi Miaounyan)

----------


## Humain

De gros soucis de connections de ma part qui font que je n'ai pu faire qu'un tiers de l'épopée environ. Néanmoins j'ai bien rigolé. Et en avant première, la définition du mission suicide: 



Je vous laisse deviner pour sauver qui :D

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moi j'ai voulu déco/reco à cause des lags et je n'ai jamais pu reco mais j'ai trouvé ça très sympa pour la partie de la soirée à laquelle j'ai assisté.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, eh bien un grand merci à tout le monde pour ces expéditions particulièrement... suicidaires, et surtout à Maderone pour l'organisation et le management du groupe. Ca doit pas être facile de gérer un bus de 20 lemmings qui suivent comme de beaux moutons le premier mec qui vient, même quand celui-ci fonce littéralement dans un mur.

Et on s'est bien embourbé.

----------


## Charmide

> (c'était moi Miaounyan)


Besoin d'argent pour les réparations?  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 23h55 ---------- Previous post was at 23h54 ----------




> Je vous laisse deviner pour sauver qui :D


Moi pas  ::trollface::

----------


## Colink

> Besoin d'argent pour les réparations?


Héhé, j'ai passé la soirée à poil dès le deuxième puzzle, donc ça va  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'était effectivement une super soirée, c'est de mon point de vue à refaire absolument parce que :
- on découvre des endroit super complètement ignorés quand on se promène simplement dans le monde
- on se tape des barres de rires grâce à une sacré tripoté de canards à l'humour détonnant
- "Anonyme" (afin de préserver son anonymat relatif) à involontairement crée un magnifique runing gag qui risque de l'embourber quelques temps  ::ninja:: 

Bref merci maderone pour l'organisation, et vivement la prochaine.

----------


## Guitou

Hop une sélection de quelques screens de la séance de ce soir.

----------


## Guitou



----------


## Maderone

Bon, 

Quelle soirée de merde  :^_^:  !
Je m'attendais pas ce qu'il y ait autant de monde  ::o: .
On était genre presque autant qu'à un reset de RvR. Ca prouve que ça intéresse les gens malgré le faible nombre de réponse au topic quand j'ai proposé les dates. J'en referai donc pour compléter la map et s'amuser toujours ensemble. 
J'aurais donc besoin de 100 po pour qu'on puisse me suivre sur la map  ::trollface:: 

C'était sympa en tout cas, j'essaierai de monter mon envouteur parce que heureusement kierian n'était pas là, mais la prochaine fois ça sera pas la même !
D'ailleurs pour les petits niveaux dites voir comment ça s'est passé pour vous.

----------


## kierian

> C'était sympa en tout cas, j'essaierai de monter mon envouteur parce que heureusement kierian n'était pas là, mais la prochaine fois ça sera pas la même !
> D'ailleurs pour les petits niveaux dites voir comment ça s'est passé pour vous.


Héhé, je suis passé (à la fumée des cierges) et j'ai pu faire les deux derniers puzzles du plateau mais avec beaucoup moins de mérite que la fois passée et surtout avec une discrétion absolue puisque j'y étais avec Mr Podling un asura minuscule. (d'ailleurs, il y avait tellement de monde que j'étais régulièrement obligé de sauter sur place pour savoir où j'étais !)  ::P: 
Super moment en tout cas !

Question "petits niveaux", j'y suis allé avec un level 30 et des brouettes, sans avoir les TP au préalable, et çà s'est passé nickel.

----------


## Colink

> D'ailleurs pour les petits niveaux dites voir comment ça s'est passé pour vous.


J'étais le plus bas niveau, et à part l'obligation de se balader à poil, c'est passé nickel, en même temps y'avait qu'à se mettre dans le bus  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Maderone, si tu pense que d'avoir plusieurs guides peut s'avérer utile, moi je suis pret à me "former".

----------


## Guitou

La formation est excessivement difficile, faut courir plus vite que les autres pour éviter que le bus sautent d'une falaise en suivant un mob :

----------


## Orgazmo

Sympa la soirée et encore merci pour l'initiation :D

----------


## SetaSensei

Arrivé un peu tard pour cause de Rocksmith, mais très sympa la soirée. A part la capuche ridicule de Maderone.  ::trollface:: 

Le lead dans des events PvE c'est toujours difficile à faire, je compatis. Mais tout s'est bien déroulé dans l'ensemble, on s'est pas trop "embourbés".  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Au fait est-ce que les rageux ont payé leurs amendes ?

----------


## Michel Aufrais

Bon ben c'était bien super sympa cette soirée puzzle !
Même si je me faisais One-Shot en boucle ! :D

...Et sinon, il est allé à la ganterie ?  ::trollface:: 

Ohra / Rineya

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je vais y aller, j'ai oublié, vraiment oublié hier de passer au coffre de guilde.
C'était une soirée très sympa MALGRE TOUT  :tired: 
C'est un peu handicapant d'être la seule fille sur Mumble parce qu'on entend plus facilement toutes les conneries que je peux sortir, et comme il semble que j'ai une certaine propension à aligner les expressions tendancieux dans la plus pure naïveté possible ...

Faudra remettre ça. Grâce aux canards très compréhensifs m'attendant en arrière pour me rez ou me TP, j'ai pu finir pas mal de puzzle jump, j'ai débloqué des emplacements de dragons que je n'avais pas et des accès aux donjons.
Et même si vous n'aimez pas l'endive, ben je reviendrai !

----------


## Charmide

Je peux tenter une voix féminine pour la prochaine fois s'tu veux. Je garantis pas l'efficacité de l'imitation.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je peux aussi tenter l'imitation d'une voix grave. Il me semble avoir fait le Charr une fois.
Il me semble qu'on m'a répondu que j'étais pas crédible pour deux sous  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Bizarrement, j'imagine que c'était en effet moins réussi que ton quaggan  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> et comme il semble que j'ai une certaine propension à aligner les expressions tendancieux dans la plus pure naïveté possible ...


Oh non t'inquiète pas, c'est la population masculine qui a une certaine propension à facilement interpréter divers propos anodins en quelque chose de tendancieux.

Par contre comme tu es la seule voix facilement identifiable, oui tu prends cher.  ::P:

----------


## olih

Ça pouvait pas être pire que l'interprétation de Maximelene non ?

:edit: Faut voir aussi le bon coté des choses : quand tu demandes un rez, tout le monde sait qui tu es  :tired: .

:edit:² Il y a eu aussi certains propos tendancieux au sujet d'un tome de commandeur hier soir :dénonce:.

----------


## Myron

Vraiment une bonne soirée de mon coté. J'ai sauté sur l'évent en dernière minute avec un ami et je me suis bien éclaté sur tout ces puzzles.
En plus je ne les avais pas fait tout ceux la donc c'était tout bénef.

Et comme faut pas toujours chambrer les même j'offre ceci à Lee Tchi.

----------


## Maderone

Ça vient pas de chez Liddl j'espère Myron ?  :tired: 

Sinon MrSlurp, je ne sais pas s'il faut vraiment des "guides" pour ce genre de soirée. Certains canards connaissaient les puzzle et ont donc ouvert la marche à ma place plusieurs fois. Le cas du puzzle sud de la strie, où la moitié du bus a suivi un péon qui n'y connaissait rien et s'est trompé, est un exemple flagrant  ::): . 
J'organise l'event, je gueule sur le chan guilde aux gens pour qu'ils se bougent le cul, je leur dis d'avancer vers d'autres puzzles quand il faut. Quand on arrive c'est un peu le foutoir, généralement tout le monde sait par où on va, et j'attends pas qu'on se colle derrière moi pour me suivre à la lettre. 
Donc voilà...

Lee Tchii, tu devras blâmer Aldrasha qui a préféré faire une soirée sport que de supporter cette longue soirée avec toi  ::ninja:: 

Colinnk, j'adore ton pseudo ingame.

----------


## Guitou

C'est surtout ça que certains retiendront.

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est un peu handicapant d'être la seule fille sur Mumble ..., et comme il semble que j'ai une certaine propension à aligner les expressions tendancieux dans la plus pure naïveté possible ...





> Lee Tchii, tu devras blâmer Aldrasha qui a préféré faire une soirée sport que de supporter cette longue soirée avec toi


T'inquiète pas Lee Tchi, avec Aldra vous aller trèèèès bien vous entendre  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Aller Bouygues vite vite je veux pas louper ça!

----------


## Orgazmo

Perso je n'avais encore jamais essayé un seul puzzle jump avant hier soir... Enfin si, mais faut dire que j'étais encore à ma première semaine de jeu, niveau 10 environ, dans un puzzle jump chez les Sylvaris avec du vent, des éclaires et des mob qui nous tirent dessus pour nous faire tomber... Du coup j'avoue que je m'étais fait une image très sombre des puzzles jump -_-

Allé pour le coup, je vais reprendre les choses en main dès ce soir !!!! :D

----------


## Mr Slurp

Celui avec du vent et des éclairs c'était celui de province de metrica... que je n'ai pas re tenté depuis non plus. D'ailleurs faire celui la en bus à de quoi donner quelques sueurs froides....

----------


## Vaaahn

> Celui avec du vent et des éclairs c'était celui de province de metrica... que je n'ai pas re tenté depuis non plus. D'ailleurs faire celui la en bus à de quoi donner quelques sueurs froides....


Surtout en laissant un peu les non-inités en premier sur celui là  ::P:

----------


## Aog

Je me suis littéralement éclaté durant cette magnifique soirée, merci Maderone !

L'ambiance était extra et ça m'a permis de découvrir et de vaincre quelques puzzles de saut kisontrobien.  :Bave: 

Et alors, je vous dis pas, à partir du moment où ça a commencé à *débourber* sévère, ça a juste été un triomphe absolu !  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

Hello !

Déterrage de Topic pour annoncer vite fait la seconde session de découverte puzzle jump ! 
Je mettrais la liste plus tard, mais globalement on s'occupera du centre de la map en partant de lornar jusqu'au chute de la canopée. Certains puzzles seront plutôt long ou difficile, j'essaierai donc de prévoir un mesmer pour aider. Comme ça se passera dans des zones au niveaux moyens, ça serait bien de ne pas ramener un lvl 2  ::): , mais si y'a vraiment pas le choix, ne vous inquiétez pas, je compte quand même voyager à pied. 

Le plus gros soucis est du coté de la date. L'event de Noël va commencer et je ne sais pas trop comment vont s'organiser les events et les choses à faire. Normalement, elle est censé être meilleure que l'event karkas... Ce qui veut dire qu'on peut en entendre le meilleur comme le pire  ::ninja:: 
Donc je compte organiser l'event avant Noël, si vous êtes intéressé, essayez de vous tenir au courant parce que je ne pense pas pouvoir balancer la date deux semaines à l'avance.

----------


## Guitou

Oueee !!!
On fait ça quand ? Vas-y balance une date ! Allai koa fépa ta prostipute !
/mode gros lourd off

J'en serais !! Mais ça dépendra de la date, forcément.

----------


## Maximelene

Moi j'en serais quelle que soit la date, parce que moi je suis pas un gros lourd !  ::ninja:: 

(sauf si c'est le 24 au soir bien sûr, faut pas déconner !)

----------


## Maderone

Bon ok, je me suis mis d'accord avec moi même. Je lancerai la soirée puzzle jump jeudi vu que la mise à jour est vendredi (apparemment).

----------


## Maximelene

Jeudi 20h, comme la dernière fois ?

----------


## Maderone

Je dirais plutôt vers 20h30

----------


## Maderone

Soirée puzzle jump jeudi 13, voilà ce que je prévois :

- Passage de Lornar :
           - Un truc qui ressemble à un puzzle mais que j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était  ::): . Il se trouve dans la partie Nord, dans une espèce de grotte. 
           - Piste de Griffonroc : Puzzle jump aimé par la plus part des canards, très simple. 

- Falaises de Hantedraguerre :
           - Les halls oubliés (si je ne me trompe pas dans la traduction), c'est un mini donjon sympa et assez court.
           - Ascension de la faille de la tribulation.
           - Tribulation caverneuse.

- Chutes de la canopée :
           - Zhul au monde.
           - Gorge du dorloteur : puzzle très simple aussi.

- Mont Maelström :
           - Jardin caché.
           - Enigme au carré.

Marais de Lumililule :
           - Hexfonderie passé.



Bon est-ce qu'un mesmer participe à cette soirée?  Histoire que je sache si je prends ma voleuse super classe ou mon envouteur.

----------


## ivanoff

il faudra également un groupe de lvl 80 pour certaine map afin queles bas lvl puisse venir également enfin comme la dernière fois quoi ^^

----------


## Maderone

T'inquiète, on a pas eu de problème la dernière fois. Déjà on avait que deux (nuls) bas niveaux, et y'avait masse de niveau 80  ::):

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon, joie, pour cette fois mon emploi du temps me permettra d'être présent jeudi. Je viendrai avec ma mesmer norne super classe (à part les pompes).

EDIT: Les halls oubliés, j'ai justement découvert ce jumping donjon il y a 1 semaine, bonne idée de l'avoir inclus.

----------


## Guitou

> - Passage de Lornar :
>            - Un truc qui ressemble à un puzzle mais que j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était . Il se trouve dans la partie Nord, dans une espèce de grotte.


Tu parles des grottes venteuses près du point de passage de Mistriven ? Si oui c'est bien un puzzle jump (pas facile en solo avec les mobs).

Et bonne idée les halls oubliés, c'est bien le genre de truc que tout seul c'est pas possible.  :tired: 

Sinon ça fait un sacré programme pour une soirée, va pas falloir traîner. Je propose qu'on rez pas les morts et qu'on se la joue RP fractale (les morts sont définitives on n'a pas le droit de revenir).  ::P: 

Pour le coté pratique je prends mon elem 80 mais si y'a pas le choix (c'est vraiment désespéré comme solution)  j'ai un envout 20 que je sais pas jouer.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, je suis allé en exploration des grottes venteuses et j'ai un peu souffert ! 
J'ai du demander de l'aide, mais si on est aussi nombreux que la dernière fois ça devrait passer sans soucis  ::): 

Haha pour la mort définitives, je pense que tout le monde va être éliminé dès les griffons !
Et pour l'envout, j'en ai quand même un lvl 50 environ, donc t'en fais pas.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Et bonne idée les halls oubliés, c'est bien le genre de truc que tout seul c'est pas possible.


Si c'est faisable :Cigare:  :frimeur:, j'ai juste eu 2 joueurs qui sont arrivés 

Spoiler Alert! 


au moment de battre le boss de fin, mais je suis sur que j'aurais pu me le faire tout seul avec ma rodeuse niveau 50 :surdesoi:.

----------


## Guitou

Ah oui pardon, c'est faisable tout seul 

Spoiler Alert! 


en suivant un groupe

.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Ah oui pardon, c'est faisable tout seul 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en suivant un groupe
> 
> .


+1 :D

----------


## Maderone

Bon pis Rappel :

Soirée puzzle jump ce soir, un conseil, apportez les mouchoirs.
Vous allez pleurer sur certains !

----------


## Anita Spade

J'arrive!

----------


## Hem

quelle heure?

----------


## Maderone

20h30

----------


## Guitou

Allez c'est l'heure !


---------- Post added at 22h00 ---------- Previous post was at 20h38 ----------

----------


## Maderone

C'était vraiment nul...

----------


## dragou

> C'était vraiment nul...


Je serai bien venu, mais j'avais des deco toutes les 45s  ::(:

----------


## Odrhann

> C'était vraiment nul...


 :Emo:

----------


## Hem

Ah bah j'ai bien fait d'oublier x)

Vous avez pas réussi à passer le premier puzzle?

----------


## Vaaahn

On a tout poutr2 oui §§§

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya ma jumelle démoniaque sur les screens et moi pas ! CETUNSCANDAL  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

C'est dommage drag  ::(: .
T'as oublié la soirée Hem ? Tin ! 
 :^_^: 

Non mais sinon c'était vraiment sympa, on s'est bien marré ! 


On reconnait bien Zepo qui se retourne pour danser alors qu'on prend une photo hein  ::ninja:: 

Si j'avais qu'une chose à regretter c'est le fait que ça ne soit que des gens que je connaissent qui soient venus (ou presque). Pas que ça soit dérangeant hein, mais comme c'est une soirée découverte, j'aurais bien aimé qu'il y'ait plus de "nouveaux" ou de personne qui sortent un peu du silence froid des fins fonds de la guilde. 
Mais on s'amuse ensemble et tant qu'on s'amuse ensemble, c'est bien  ::):

----------


## silence

> On reconnait bien Zepo qui se retourne pour danser alors qu'on prend une photo.


Mais en même temps qu'est ce qu'il danse bien :

----------


## Maximelene

Quand Zepo danse, c'est toute une histoire.

Au fait, pour Noël, on servira du Beignet de Quaggan à noeud rose (et du Charr bourguignon aux petits sylvaris)  :;):

----------


## Aog

> C'était vraiment nul...


Absolument, c'était franchement totalement et irrémédiablement nul !

On ne s'est pas :

- marré comme des otaries
- vautré comme des baleines
- vanné comme des orques
- dorloté comme des quaggans à noeud rose
- amusé

Non, du tout, du tout, du tout...

Vivement le prochain événement nul !  ::wub::   :Bave:

----------


## Anita Spade

Des événements nuls comme ça, j'en redemande.

Dans la foulée de l'acquisition de l'arc poney légendaire qui chie des arc-en-ciel par Maderone, les canards sont en liesse dans les Champs de Gendarran, des CDD sont même venus nous encourager.


La préparation bat son plein, Zepo danse, Charmide se transforme en sapin, un porc se joint au festin, des gens sont nus...


Moment intime au sommet de la montagne, Zepo danse, Stercoraire est pieds-nus


Un beau plongeon en perspective, Lyri sympathise avec sa jumelle rivale, deux asuras et deux sylvaris nus se frottent sur nos corps nus sous le regard bienveillant de Guitou et Zepo.


En résumé une bonne soirée à laquelle mes screens ne rendent pas justice.

----------


## Maderone

Ça intéresse des gens de refaire une soirée puzzle jump ?

----------


## Nessou

Moi je suis pas contre, il m'en manque plein !

----------


## Tygra

Yup, je suis pour !  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai fini tous les PJ, mais je peux essayer de les faire en envout si y a besoin d'aide  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Bah et puis participer pour le fun ! Ça fait une soirée qui change de d'habitude !

----------


## Maximelene

Perso j'ai aussi fini tous les PJ (normal  ::ninja:: ), mais ce genre de soirée m'éclate, donc je suis pour !

J'amènerai mes gants en cuir pour faire du débourbage  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis pour de chez pour !
Ça manque de citations ici  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

Je suis pour cette soirée aussi, ça manque des sauts dans le vide de groupe !

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah ok, je compte faire ça mercredi de la semaine prochaine ou de celle d'après. 
Si y'a des puzzles que vous aimeriez bien terminer dites moi.

----------


## Kiyo

Je serai bien viendue mais ayant à cœur de trouver les puzzle toute seule comme une grande et vu que j'en ai encore quelques uns qui restent des mystères ça m'ennuierait de me spoiler. 

Cela dit si jamais il est faisable lister juste les noms de ceux que vous allez faire dans la soirée et que d'aventure je les connaisse je viendrai pour le plaisir de voir les gens tomber, sinon ce sera pour plus tard (notez que ce n'est pas une requête, je me doute que ce listing doit être pas intéressant à faire et que vous verrez sans doute au fur et à mesure de la soirée où vous irez, c'était juste au cas où  ::P: )

Edit : trop de  ::P: , tue le  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Bon allez, je lance la soirée pour le mercredi soir qui vient. 

Kiyo, je ne sais pas trop quels puzzle je vais faire, j'attends de voir si j'ai des propositions. Je ne sais pas si les gens recherchent des puzzles basiques ou plus compliqué.

----------


## olih

> Je suis pour cette soirée aussi, ça manque des sauts dans le vide de groupe !


Pourquoi ? je fais pourtant de mon mieux avec l'espadon de ma gardienne.

----------


## Caf

On va éviter la lave cette fois ci.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Pourtant ça a fait des screens de carpette fantastique  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'en suis et je dis : Griffons ! Griffons ! Griffons !
Et aussi celui des 12 boules lumineuses à Orr.
Ne me remerciez pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Merci Lytchi, exactement ceux que j'avais prévu de ne pas faire  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Pourquoi pas celui des griffons ? Le succès n'oblige pas à porter la bombe, et si on oublie cette composante, il est assez simple à faire.

Bon, celui d'Orr, j'avoue que c'est une mauvaise idée. Par contre, celui des T6 à côté est rapide, et ça fera une carotte pour ceux qui viennent  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis une incomprise !  ::o: 
Le puzzle des lumières est génial, ne serait-ce que pour vous emmener au delà du décor, sur ses hauteurs presque infranchissables ...
Avec un stock antérieur de fusils de téléportation et de fusil de saut, évidemment.

----------


## Maderone

Ok donc si tout se passe bien, en fin de soirée vous aurez tous le droit à une surprise. Non ce n'est pas quelque chose de matériel  ::): 
C'est plus pour le plaisir de la découverte !

----------


## Zepolak

Ben, ce serait chouette de faire des puzzle différents de ceux de la dernière fois.

Non pas que je n'adorerais pas voir Lee Tchi prendre un coup de trébuchet dans la gueule hein ( ::trollface:: ) mais pour ceux qui en font très rarement (uniquement lors des sorties avec vous), c'est mieux de varier. 

L'avantage de faire des puzzle qu'on a jamais vu, c'est qu'on va se casser la gueule sacrément plus.

----------


## Caf

> Ok donc si tout se passe bien, en fin de soirée vous aurez tous le droit à une surprise. Non ce n'est pas quelque chose de matériel 
> C'est plus pour le plaisir de la découverte !


Si ya pas de pognon à gagner, osef.  ::o:   ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Hum... Des puzzles que tu n'as jamais fait. J'aurais penché pour la zone Sylvari/asura non ? Mais le truc c'est que la majeure partie des gens ont du les faire... 

Bon je vais essayer de réfléchir à ça ^^

Caf, tu peux loot un précurseur dans les coffres de puzzle hein !

----------


## Zepolak

> Hum... Des puzzles que tu n'as jamais fait. J'aurais penché pour la zone Sylvari/asura non ? Mais le truc c'est que la majeure partie des gens ont du les faire...


Pas moi spécifiquement, mais ne pas refaire ceux du dernier event Puzzle quoi. Sauf que je suis bien incapable de te dire lesquels c'était.

----------


## Caf

> Hum... Des puzzles que tu n'as jamais fait. J'aurais penché pour la zone Sylvari/asura non ? Mais le truc c'est que la majeure partie des gens ont du les faire... 
> 
> Bon je vais essayer de réfléchir à ça ^^
> 
> Caf, tu peux loot un précurseur dans les coffres de puzzle hein !


Ok ça change tout, j'inc alors.  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Caf, tu peux loot un précurseur dans les coffres de puzzle hein !


Avec autant de chances que celle de loot un precu sur le kill d'un mec en RvR  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

J'aurais dit moins, même  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Supprimez vos post, grouillez vous, il va le voir §§§

----------


## Bartinoob

Le seul exo que j'ai loot en PJ, c'est le jour ou ils ont instauré le puzzle jump en quotidienne  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Bandes de traîtres. On ne peut pas avoir confiance en un canard, encore plus si on en est un soi même.  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

j'ai pas menti  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah vu qu'il y'a pleins de succès de l'histoire vivante en relation avec les puzzle, on va simplement faire le tour de ceux là !

----------


## Bartinoob

CBE ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Non ! Pas CBE ^^

----------


## Caf

CBE vu le nombre de Canards qu'on est en rentrera jamais dedans, si on est 70 canards c'est mort d'avance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon bah vu qu'il y'a pleins de succès de l'histoire vivante en relation avec les puzzle, on va simplement faire le tour de ceux là !


Un certain nombre ne se trouvent pas dans des puzzles, mais dans des mini donjons où il n'y a même pas à sauter  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis cuitas les bananas, je vais sagement attendre que mes voisins ne fassent pas de bruit et j'irais me coucher. Mes excuses mais surtout mes souhaits que vous vous amusiez bien  ::):

----------


## Caf

C'était bien cool cette soirée, merci Maderone !

----------


## NayeDjel

Merci Maderone, la fin était vraiment épic  :B):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci au gentil organisateur et aux charmants mesmers qui nous ont sorti de bien des situations délicates.
Ah et, ce qui se passez pendant les soirées puzzle jump reste entre les jumpers  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Mad, j'achète des fusils kikoo ce soir, et ensuite je t'embauche pour des explorations "spéciales"  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Je suis un guide de luxe, j'espère que t'as de quoi aligner !

----------


## Zepolak

> Ah et, ce qui se passez pendant les soirées puzzle jump reste entre les jumpers


Elle a encore réussi à se faire dégommer du haut d'un puzzle jump ?  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais qu'il est méchant  :tired: 
Non, personne ne s'est fait ban donc tout va bien.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pas encore  ::trollface::

----------


## silence

La guilde va bientôt avoir quelques places libres pour ceux que ca intéresse, de nombreuses places même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Tous les gens qui ont vu Lee Tchi se casser la gueule ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mais qu'il est méchant 
> Non, personne ne s'est fait ban donc tout va bien.


Parle pas de malheur, y'a eu des fails bans sur le puzzle jump azura de metrica : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-to-be-banned/

----------


## Caf

> Tous les gens qui ont vu Lee Tchi se casser la gueule ?


On l'a vu tenter un exploit mais ça n'a pas marché.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ouaip, mais j'ai pas fait partie des gens qui sont tombés sans mourir ...
J'ai pas pu esquiver la branche  ::sad::

----------


## ds108j

Bonjour à vous tous ! 

Je déterre ce topic.
Dans mon avancée sur les puzzle de Guild Wars 2, je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne me manquait quasiment plus que les Jumping Puzzle en WvW.
Je vous propose donc, pour ceux que qui comme moi sont intéressés, soit pour les finaliser, soit par altruisme pour filer un petit coup de main :

Soirée Jumping Puzzle WvW ce soir vers 21h15 (Dans l'ordre)
Sanctuaire d'obsidienne (http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Obsidian_Sanctum)Sanctuaire de saphir (http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mistwrought_Vault)Sanctuaire de grenat (http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mistwrought_Vault)Sanctuaire d'émeraude (http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mistwrought_Vault)

Les mesmers sont les bienvenus !  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

J'essaierai d'en être aussi, ça me fera des succès en plus pour la saison McM en cours  ::P:

----------

